# [Heisec] Neues Denial-of-Service-Tool legt verschlüsselnde Server lahm



## Newsfeed (25 Oktober 2011)

Die deutsche Hackergruppe THC hat ein Tool veröffentlicht, mit dem bereits ein einziger Rechner einen ausgewachsenen Web- oder E-Mail-Server lahmlegen kann, der zumindest optional Verschlüsselung via SSL anbietet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

